# RecipeDB - Grubby brown ale



## johnno (10/2/08)

Grubby brown ale  Ale - American Brown  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Mash in at 67-68 and hold for 60 minutes.Batch sparge.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg Powells Pilsner (Powells Malts)    1 kg Powells Munich (Powels Malts)    0.3 kg JWM Amber Malt    0.25 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.25 kg Powells Wheat (Powells Malts)    0.1 kg JWM Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      28 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 60mins)    28 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    14 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    14 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     1500 ml Wyeast Labs 1332 - Northwest Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.055 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 38.8 IBU   Efficiency 60%   Alcohol 4.93%   Colour 27 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days


----------

